
Youtubify, a Spotify clone with YouTube as back end - kallus
http://youtubify.vebto.com/
======
subie
Either YouTube shuts off API access or they get hit with a lawsuit.
Nonetheless, this is a very cool idea and excellent execution!

------
Sainth
Would love to see this as an official part of YouTube! YouTube has large
amounts of music that is hard to find anywhere else online (vinyl only, etc).
For listening I usually make playlists on YouTube, but this is incredibly
clunky.

~~~
subie
I thought YouTube Red 'solved' this?

------
lucid00
YouTube's rules have something against not displaying the video.

This will need to be updated to display the video to stay up.

------
kallus
I think this is interesting from a legal perspective, and quite impressive.

------
lasdfas
The site completely breaks the back button

